
Show HN: Self-hosted, multi-tenant newsletter software Mailcast - andris9
https://github.com/nodemailer/mailcast
======
andris9
Mailcast is supposed to be simpler than usual newsletter software (there are
no advanced marketing features) and it is self contained (no need to integrate
with a MTA server or service). It can be used with large lists but it is not
supposed be used like this if you do not want to spend a lot of time solving
deliverability issues (sending to smaller lists is much easier to manage than
large lists)

Screenshots:
[https://cloudup.com/cpNpzlf3V5j](https://cloudup.com/cpNpzlf3V5j)

